# fiat ducato electrical faults



## stevvieboi (Aug 12, 2013)

hi folks am new to this site, and looking for some advice if anyone has a know how, 2 weeks ago my MH passed its mot, this evening we were out in it, and i noticed my electric mirrors were not working, checked the fuses in the dash in front of passenger seat and all seem ok, however i also noticed on the way home the screen wash does not work and the wipers, the interment does not appear to work, but work on position 1 and 2, but if you switch it off during operation it stops where it is, instead of returning to the rest position, any one have any suggestions what may be up

thanks for any advice


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Earth fault?


----------

